# Palio cutter - less than stellar?



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I've heard nothing but high praise for palio cutters, and finally broke down and bought one from an online vendor. It has a couple of cosmetic blemishes. Of main concern is a big globule of dried glue on one edge of the blade on one side. I tried to flick it off, but its some hardcore glue, and I don't want to damage the cutter and for sure ruin any chances of returning it. 

Secondly, on the opposite side of the cutter, I noticed that the round edge of one blade is already burrowing a tract into the larger flat blade. I'd expect some minor scratches like this showing up after months/years of useage, but this one is fairly large, and I've cut a grand total of TWO cigars with it.

Also, when open, there is some significant play in the blades from side to side.

Palio supposedly has a fantastic no-questions-asked warranty, but I thought I'd ask first before I went to the trouble of trying to return it - Are these common issues to these cutters? Do you guys think I'm being overly critical? It's functional, it cuts great...but for a cutter of this price, I just expected absolute perfection...but maybe I was expecting too much.

Pics attached. Admittedly, the pic makes the tract on the blade appear worse than it is, but it is definitely easily visible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## UIVandal (Dec 23, 2010)

return it. No question about it.


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

That sucks. I was expecting more from that based on the pics I have seen online and the strong reviews.


----------



## marked (Jul 29, 2010)

gahdzila said:


> I've heard nothing but high praise for palio cutters, and finally broke down and bought one from an online vendor. It has a couple of cosmetic blemishes. Of main concern is a big globule of dried glue on one edge of the blade on one side. I tried to flick it off, but its some hardcore glue, and I don't want to damage the cutter and for sure ruin any chances of returning it.
> 
> Secondly, on the opposite side of the cutter, I noticed that the round edge of one blade is already burrowing a tract into the larger flat blade. I'd expect some minor scratches like this showing up after months/years of useage, but this one is fairly large, and I've cut a grand total of TWO cigars with it.
> 
> ...


I bought a Palio on ebay for about $15. No box, no papers, nothing. The day after I received it I walked into a local shop that carried them and they exchanged it right there without question.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i would say return it, your right, at the price they sell you better get perfection, however, i can say that my personal experiance with both the xikar Xi1, xi2, xi3, and the cuban crafters perfect cut, there is quite a bit of play when there open, but rest assured every one of the mentioned cutters cut like a champ, and dont have play when there closer to shut, were it realy starts to matter.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

To me that is absolutely unacceptable, I'd return it.


----------



## CardinalsFan (Dec 27, 2010)

return that puppy ASAP. Get A Xikar Xi IMHO a great cutter and fully guaranteed for life.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

My Palio has been great for the little time I've had it, but like others have said just return it they will take care of you.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

You spend more money on a cutter because of the quality you expect AND lifetime warranty that you get. Use the warranty, it's included with your purchase.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Return it no questions asked replacement best guarantee in the business.
As far as cutters go the best i have ever owned bar none!:thumb:


----------



## rcruz1211 (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm surprised it left the factory that way. Take it back right away.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks, guys. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't just being nitpicky. I'll email the vendor later this evening after work.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

That sucks. 
A) I really hope they take care of this asap for you
and 
B) I hope this isn't typical OR will soon be typical for Palio. 
But from the responses this seems to be a fluke. 

I am still looking forward to getting one.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

I'd return it too. I use a Xicar myself and love it.


----------



## Zeuceone (Jan 1, 2011)

In for results. Still not sure if I should get a Xicar or Palio. One thing is I haven't found a local Palio dealer.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I emailed Ron at cigarsolutions.com and he emailed me back (with a return address) WITHIN AN HOUR!...at 8:00 at night! How's that for service?!? I also asked if I could pay the difference and get the Burl finish one (the black just looks too plain in person, in my opinion), and he said no problem. I'm going to mail it back tomorrow. Ron has made a lifelong customer out of me if this works out.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

BTW - I already have a Xikar Xi2. It's a great cutter. I'm just a sucker for pretty toys and wanted to try out a Palio.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Just curious, where did you get it from? I have a Cuban Crafters and I love it but I have been kicking the idea of a Palio around for a while and I like to buy from retailers that have track record of good customer service.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

cigarsolutions.com

Palio Cigar Cutter

Price is pretty much the same price as everyone else ($35 for the black, $47 for the burl or carbon fiber), I don't remember seeing them anywhere for any cheaper than that. But this one comes with a leather case (do they all come with this case?), a free metal cigar stand (actually quite a neat little piece), and free shipping. So with the freebies, it seemed like a deal too good to pass up.


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

I just checked 20 black Palios, and did not see this glue on any of them. This will be only me second return in the past year. Thats under a 1% return rate. Not bad at all. When I ship in the future, I will give a quick look to avoid this problem in the future.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

RonC said:


> I just checked 20 black Palios, and did not see this glue on any of them. This will be only me second return in the past year. Thats under a 1% return rate. Not bad at all. When I ship in the future, I will give a quick look to avoid this problem in the future.


Now that's customer service!:thumb:


----------



## 1029henry (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, RonC has great service, y'all!


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

Return it. 
I've herd nothing but good things about Palio but when I bought it I wasn't all that impressed.
You could try another Palio but I like my Xikar.
I dont like the Butterfly Xikars but I love my Xikar ultra slim and my Xikar scissors. 
To wrap up my ramble. I recommend the Xikar scissors.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I received the replacement cutter today, and it's perfect. 

I have nothing but good things to say about Ron at Cigar Solutions. I wholeheartedly recommend purchasing from Cigar Solutions, and will definitely keep them in mind for my future accessory needs. Thank you, Ron, for the great deal on the cutter, and your excellent above-and-beyond customer service!


----------



## RonC (Nov 14, 2004)

Happy that the new one is good. Palio makes it extremely easy for us vendors to handle returns.


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

RonC said:


> I just checked 20 black Palios, and did not see this glue on any of them. This will be only me second return in the past year. Thats under a 1% return rate. Not bad at all. *When I ship in the future, I will give a quick look to avoid this problem in the future.*


You shouldn't have to Ron, now that I have seen this post I will be making sure to have a conversation with all around here and make sure they are doing it BEFORE they get to you.

I apologize to gahdzila and you as well for letting this one unit slip out.
I am glad and thankful you were able to rectify the situation and that the customer is now happy with their purchase of our product.


----------

